# Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?



## Delacroix (16. Mai 2010)

*Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*

Hi,
von einem Tag auf den anderen komme ich nicht mehr über mein Netzwerkkabel zur Fritz.Box ins Internet. Habe jetzt aus Not einen WLAN-Stick angeschlossen, damit geht es - soll aber nur eine Übergangslösung sein. Ich habe nichts an den Einstellungen verändert, warum das so plötzlich zickt, weiß ich nicht. Auch ein Firmware-Update der Fritz.Box hat nichts gebracht. Bei einem anderen PC hier funktioniert alles nach wie vor (mit Kabel), deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass an den Einstellungen an meinem PC was nicht stimmt. Netzwerkkabel habe ich schon getauscht und auch die Buchse am Router mal gewechselt. Auch die aktuellsten Treiber für das Mainboard, wo ich das Kabel angeschlossen habe, sind installiert.

OS: Windows 7 Pro
Router: FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7240 (UI) Firmware-Version 73.04.80
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4

Hier mal ein Screenshot von der Netzwerkübersicht unter Windows 7:
http://www.abload.de/img/lan2d6so.png

Ich vermute ja irgendwie, dass es damit zusammen hängt, dass es als "öffentliches Netzwerk" konfiguriert ist? Oder hat das damit nichts zu tun? Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich das ändern kann. Habe probiert es zu löschen, zu konfigurieren, werde aber nirgends fündig.


----------



## riedochs (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*

Kannst du die FritzBox pingen?


----------



## Delacroix (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Kannst du die FritzBox pingen?


Nein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*

Ob es ein konfigurationsfehler ist,läßt sich doch ganz leicht feststellen indem du die verbindung mal manuell konfigurierst.
Dazu gehst du auf systemsteuerung->Netzwerk und freigabecenter.Dort suchst du deinen lan-anschluß und gehst auf lan-verbindung->eigenschaften (unten links)->internetprotokoll version 4 (in der liste).Dort setzt du den punkt bei "folgende ip-adresse verwenden" und trägst folgendes ein:
Ip-Adresse: 192.168.178.2
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.178.1
Bevorzugter dns-server: 192.168.178.1

Das standardgateway und der dns-server sind dabei natürlich die ip deiner fritzbox.


----------



## P4D (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*

Schmeiß mal Wireshark an, ping dann die Box an und mach nach 1-2min einen Screen, den du dann hier reinstellst.
so far......


----------



## Delacroix (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*

@TurricanVeteran: habe ich getan, beim ping'en steht jetzt "Zielhost nicht erreichbar" (s. Anhang).


----------



## P4D (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*



Delacroix schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran: habe ich getan, beim ping'en steht jetzt "Zielhost nicht erreichbar" (s. Anhang).



Deshalb sollst du ja jetzt das mit Wireshark machen .
Hier mal der DL: 
32bit: http://media-2.cacetech.com/wireshark/win32/wireshark-win32-1.2.8.exe
64bit: http://media-2.cacetech.com/wireshark/win64/wireshark-win64-1.2.8.exe


----------



## Delacroix (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*

Habe ich, hat nur ein bisschen länger gedauert. Wollte das Ergebnis nur schon mal posten. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe und wie genau ich die Fritz.Box anpinge. Ich habe jetzt einfach mal den LAN-Adapter ausgewählt und ein "capture" gestartet. Nach 3-4 Minuten sieht es dann so aus, wie der Screenshot im Anhang zeigt.

Was genau muss ich denn bei Wireshark einstellen? Ich blicke da nicht ganz durch.


----------



## P4D (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*

Das ist schonmal gut.
Hätte ich vll etwas genauer sagen können was isch meine .
So, jetzt machst du wireshark an und gibst in der Eingabeaufforderung "ping 192.168.178.1" ein. Das hast du oben ja auch schon gemacht. Dann von Wireshark nen Screen hier rein.
so far...

Edit:
Mehr einstellen brauchst du nicht.
BTW: wie ist deine IP immo?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*



Delacroix schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran: habe ich getan, beim ping'en steht jetzt "Zielhost nicht erreichbar" (s. Anhang).


Dein screen sieht komisch aus.Du sagst deinem pc zwar,das er die 192.168.178.1 anpingen soll,er pingt aber die 192.168.178.35 an welche wohl in deinem netzwerk nicht existiert.(wie auch) In deinem ersten screen hat dein pc ja anscheinend nix angepingt und gleich nen fehler raus geworfen. (wie das aussehen muß siehst du auf meinem screen im anhang)
Bist du dir sicher das dein pc vieren und trojaner frei bzw. deine netzwerkkarte i.o. ist?


----------



## P4D (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dein screen sieht komisch aus.Du sagst deinem pc zwar,das er die 192.168.178.1 anpingen soll,er pingt aber die 192.168.178.35 an welche wohl in deinem netzwerk nicht existiert.(wie auch) In deinem ersten screen hat dein pc ja anscheinend nix angepingt und gleich nen fehler raus geworfen. (wie das aussehen muß siehst du auf meinem screen im anhang)
> Bist du dir sicher das dein pc vieren und trojaner frei bzw. deine netzwerkkarte i.o. ist?



Bei nicht erreichen des Zieles, antwortet automatisch der Quellrechner.
D.H. 192.168.178.35 ist seine IP.
Auf einen Virus würde ich eher nicht tippen.


----------



## Delacroix (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*

Die 192.168.178.35 ist die feste IP, die ich meinem PC gegeben habe. In der Fritz.Box ist glaube ich nur von x.x.x.20-x.x.x.200 eingestellt, deswegen habe ich mal die 35 genommen. 

Hier noch mal der ping an die Fritz.Box (192.168.178.1) und dazu Wireshark. Das hellblaue ist das, was während des Pingvorgangs passiert ist.


----------



## Delacroix (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Plötzlich nur noch Internet via WLAN möglich!?*

Ich habe mir heute spontan eine PCI-Netzwerkkarte für 11€ von hama gekauft. Damit läuft alles ohne Probleme. Vermutlich also ein Hardwaredefekt an der LAN-Buchse vom Mainboard, schätze ich.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

